

The 1KB CSS Grid Generator - bobds
http://www.1kbgrid.com/

======
bobds
I've been using 960.gs for a while now and just stumbled upon this. I think
1kbgrid is my new favourite CSS thing.

It's sized at 960 pixels by default but the generator can make wider
configurations, which is pretty handy. It also gets rid of those .alpha and
.omega classes that seem like a clunky way to do nested grids.

------
vladocar
Here is also The Golden Grid <http://code.google.com/p/the-golden-grid/> it's
less than 1kb.

------
al_james
Does it work ok in IE (all the way back to 6). I cant find any 'browser
compatibility' list on the site.

